# I wonder if the first one was named Harold?



## Von Pookie (Jul 8, 2005)

*450 Sheep Jump to Their Deaths in Turkey*

ISTANBUL, Turkey (AP) -- First one sheep jumped to its death. Then stunned Turkish shepherds, who had left the herd to graze while they had breakfast, watched as nearly 1,500 others followed, each leaping off the same cliff, Turkish media reported.

In the end, 450 dead animals lay on top of one another in a billowy white pile, the Aksam newspaper said. Those who jumped later were saved as the pile got higher and the fall more cushioned, Aksam reported.

"There's nothing we can do. They're all wasted," Nevzat Bayhan, a member of one of 26 families whose sheep were grazing together in the herd, was quoted as saying by Aksam.

The estimated loss to families in the town of Gevas, located in Van province in eastern Turkey, tops $100,000, a significant amount of money in a country where average GDP per head is around $2,700.

"Every family had an average of 20 sheep," Aksam quoted another villager, Abdullah Hazar as saying. "But now only a few families have sheep left. It's going to be hard for us."


----------



## Legacy 1363 (Jul 8, 2005)

They probably heard that Turkey are trying to join the EU.


----------



## NateO (Jul 8, 2005)

The Euro's looking pretty strong:

http://finance.yahoo.com/currency?u

Although there's always some debate as to whether being above or below your importer's currency is a good or bad thing...

Sounds pretty odd, Pook. Incidentally, I'm not quite following the 'Harold' reference...


----------



## Tazguy37 (Jul 11, 2005)

Sounds like they were hooked on "Lemmings"!


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 11, 2005)

NateO said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty odd, Pook. Incidentally, I'm not quite following the 'Harold' reference...



Ah, sorry. I was wondering if anyone would get it. Perhaps not.

At any rate, it's from a Monty Python bit. I know it's the first thing I thought of when I read it (which resulted in me getting the giggles at work) 

For those who still have no clue what I'm talking about (i.e., Nate  )
http://www.sm5sxl.net/~mats/python/sheep.txt


----------

